# Extended Archery Buck Down!!



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Finally after much patience of waiting for 4-5 years passing on smaller bucks, I finally had it pay off. I killed this buck at 20 yards this morning at 7:30am after a short spot and stalk. The wind was harsh but played to my advantage, having the wind blowing hard and steady I was able to sneak in close and place a perfect shot. Can't wait to go again next year!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice buck! 'Gratulations!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Great buck.......congrats!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

first off way nice buck major congrats

second off what do you mean next year. with the new proposals that just passed hunting the front every year is a thing of the past thanks to SFW


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the congrats yeah I guess next year may not happen with all the new changes to the state hunting laws. I guess it is time to start hunting out of state! Utah's conservation is a little backwards from what I think it should be. Its always about the money and revenue and not for what is best for the deer herds. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens next year.


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

I take back the post I had about thinking the State was not doing anything for our deer herds. I like everyone else would like to see more bucks and better mule deer success. I realize some of the things I said were out of frustration and emotional based and not on facts. I think there is a lot more that needs to be done to help out our deer herds but it is not solved by any one area of fixing. I am nervous about the upcoming years changes but after reviewing the proposals am optimistic on our future here in Utah for deer hunting. Hope those I offended will take my apologies. 8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i see that you edited your post 2sneekee, too bad i should have quoted it. in my books you are still a dink.
Oh, you can keep thinking how great of a hunter you are in your own little world.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> i see that you edited your post 2sneekee, too bad i should have quoted it. in my books you are still a dink.
> Oh, you can keep thinking how great of a hunter you are in your own little world.


Can you give a synopsis of what he originally posted? 8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sure can, he thinks that all the little 2- 3pt deer should be left alone, and the meat hunters shouldn't be allowed to shoot such deer. in the same breath if you want meat in your freezer then you should save up your money and go buy a beef instead. if we left all the little deer alone then we would not have this problem of less deer around. pretty much is thinking in-line with what SFW wants to do with the state. oh but he is still in favor of allowing the youth more opportunity.
pretty much sums it up, I'm sure you already know how great of a hunter he is.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is 2sneekee related to Peayday?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

sighhhh.....we need to convince a reporter or two to do some mainstream stories to educate the public on the science about hunter management vs deer management.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> sighhhh.....we need to convince a reporter or two to do some mainstream stories to educate the public on the science about hunter management vs deer management.


O|* O|* 
Nice deer though.


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

This is exactly what I hate about discussion forums! You get on to post a picture of a deer or to ask a question to someone, and it turns into a post of name calling, and complaining and bitching about other peoples views. I understand the importance of deer management and hunter management. I am a little skeptical about the proposed ideas for "deer management" as is most others. And I hope the changes work. All I was trying to say in my post is that hunters have the choice to effect deer management by making their own choices based off of ethics. It is my opinion and I know I could be wrong....but I feel that changing the laws to 3 pt or better, or reducing tags in areas. Would be benificial to the deer populations and restore good hunting to Utah. I promote youth opportunities ect. But I think it is a joke that I can't make a comment on here without being ridiculed and called names and treated like I should be here. Goodness people can't we support our own sport of hunting, without putting people down and showing non hunters that we really don't stand for what we proclaim we do. I am disappointed and am up for some positive education that I may be wrong in. But why in the hell would I want to be educated by those who sit here and educate on I am mighter then though cause you don't know anything attitudes?? Sorry I posted a picture that I felt like sharing with those that enjoy hunting like I do!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great buck congrats. 8)


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

2sneekee said:


> This is exactly what I hate about discussion forums! You get on to post a picture of a deer or to ask a question to someone, and it turns into a post of name calling, and complaining and bitching about other peoples views.


Hey 2sneekee, I think you are the one who brought up the discussion about management. Congrats on the nice buck.

Like you said, you and everyone else on here is thinking about where outside of Utah they will be hunting next year because of the ignorance of many in our state to the difference between deer and hunter management...

As an archery shop owner, I am wondering if I'll be able to pay the bills with such a reduction in tag numbers and reduced season dates... will people buy archery tackle if the success is lowered even further than the already low 8-12%?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a awesome buck there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the buck, strongly disagree with your ideas on mule deer management, but nice buck none the less.


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Jahan I disagree with my statements earlier too! I enjoy the sport of hunting as much as everyone else on this forum. I have thought that going to a 3 pt or better hunt would reduce the amount of smaller bucks that killed every year, and allow them to mature. I believe that some of the proposals that have been made will be good for better management of what hunters effects on deer herds are. We do have control to change the amount of tags issued according to the deer populations and years when winter conditions are harsh. I know that there needs to be more done in other areas as well such as habitat and predation and fawn survival rates as well. I think if we can improve conditions in all areas then the deer management in this state will improve. I am skeptical about changes and don't want to see areas such as the extended archery go. But I am optimistic that the changes that are being made will help manage our effects as hunters on the deer herds. I think the statistics of managing buck to doe ratios in more specific areas and controling over hunting in popular area's is a good thing. I created another post with one of my ideas for the DWR to gather information on harvests and putting accountability on hunters to help with deer management.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Buck......Congrats!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice buck. Congrats.

FWIW I also feel we need to do more to improve harvest reporting. If you can spend days in the field, you can spend a few minutes reporting your harvest or lack thereof.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great buck, congrats indeed.


----------

